

Little libraries - Ygg2
http://huonw.github.io/blog/2015/04/little-libraries/

======
greggman
Sorry if this is off topic but ...

Given the sad state of libraries on npmjs.org I wish someone could figure out
way to fix that issue for create.io before it gets too far.

Many of the libraries on npmjs which appear to be popular by number of
users/downloads/stars are in fact seriously poorly written and bug ridden or
at least that's been my experience. Maybe I just keep getting unlucky. Yes
there are some nice libraries too :)

Is there anything that can be done? Would it require curators? Would rating
help or would they be just as poor a metric as downloads because they'd
basically be a popularity contest. It just seems like often I look for library
and end up spending a 2-4 hours only to find nothing works so I end up writing
it myself and feel less and less like checking to see if a library exists.

~~~
mrec
I think that's very much on-topic; I was about to post pretty much the same
thing. When you make it easier to publish something, you make it
correspondingly harder for potential users to find the signal in the noise.
We've seen this with Web writing, we've seen it with music, video, jQuery
plugins, you name it.

It's not a reason to go back to the old days, but there is a pressing need for
good filtering and reputation-tracking tools.

------
Munksgaard
For those who don't know, Huon is one of Rusts core developers.

